# Angela Merkel Entführt (vorsicht satiere)



## Akrueger100 (5 Apr. 2014)

Laut einer unbestätigten Meldung wurde die Deutsche Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel vor ca. 3 Wochen von Ausserirdischen entführt .
Die Bundesrepublik wird derzeit von einer Chinesischen Billig Raubkopie regiert die von C D U Generalsekretär Peter Tauber über das Internet erworben wurde.


----------



## Suicide King (5 Apr. 2014)

Schön wäre es ja. Würde garantiert besser laufen als jetzt.


----------



## CukeSpookem (5 Apr. 2014)

Dann bitte ab sofolt mit Flau Bundeskanzlelin Doktol Melkel anleden !


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Apr. 2014)

Die können gleich den ganzen Bundestag mitnehmen!


----------



## Morimystes (12 Apr. 2015)

Auf jeden FAll, Chamser81


----------



## Falke01 (12 Mai 2021)

Sehe ich auch so


----------

